
How to manage users? - tulga
Hi,<p>I am developing multi-tenant application. Core service is running well. Now I need to manage users. I can create &quot;users&quot; table and some fields, md5 encryption etc. But is there service for it? I dont want to store users information on my tiny server and manage them.<p>Thanks,
======
onurozkan
Here is some services might be useful for you.

\- [https://aws.amazon.com/cognito/](https://aws.amazon.com/cognito/) (not
sure) \- [https://stormpath.com/](https://stormpath.com/) \-
[http://janrain.com/](http://janrain.com/) \-
[https://www.userapp.io/](https://www.userapp.io/) \-
[https://www.onelogin.com](https://www.onelogin.com)

~~~
tulga
thanks, I am trying auth0.com. it looks good too.

